# 4 speed conversion



## muggsy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi! Newbie here with somewhat of an opinion question. I went to see a 67 GTO for sale this week. It looked VERY solid, carpet was out so I got a great look at the floors and they were mint and original, no cuts. Put it on a lift and nice underneath as well. Appeared to only need cosmetics and the price is right. For kicks, I ran the PHS to make sure it was legit and everything checked out except it turns out it was originally an auto, now a 4 speed. Could never tell as the pedals, shifter, and console were all correct. Is this a big deal? Should I be concerned? I'm more of an original look guy vs. super picky on true originality....does it kill the value of the car? Is it common? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
If the price is right and you want a 4-speed car, then I wouldn`t sweat it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi. Welcome to the site. The 4-speed conversion is pretty common these days........it used to be the other way around. I've run into several GTO's that were converted to automatics....usually for drag racing (way easier to drive and be consistant) and owners who llike to eat burgers and drink espresso while driving! It won't affect the car's value....It will be worth what an AUTOMATIC GTO is worth. It will always be worth LESS than an originally equipped 4-speed car, all other things being equal. My '67 is an automatic, and I've had it for 25 years. Early on, I wanted to convert it to a stick, but now, I really love the automatic. My '65 is a stick, and a blast to drive, but, I usually drive the '67!! If you like the car, buy it and don't look back...like Rukee said, don't sweat it--you can't lose! Good luck!
Jeff


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

If you're going to re-build the car and sell it to some rich guy at the Barrett-Jackson auction, this is probably not the car that you want. 

...but if you want a good driver that will be more fun to drive (because of the 4-spd), then I'd snag it.

If you wanted to go back to auto later, it wouldn't be that hard. Going the other way is definitely harder...


----------

